# Getting a Petition for a State Park Horse Trail



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

Has anyone ever started a petition to have a State Park creat or designate an existing trail for horse use? There is a state park at the edge of town. It seems to me there is plenty of room for horses there, as well as the hikers. How do I go about starting a petition? Any ideas or experience would be helpful.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I've been wanting to do this here too. The are no designated places in my town for horseback riding, we have to trailer 45 minutes out of town to do that, but there are tons of horse people here. We have the land to do it on too, which makes me want to start a petitition and get the ball rolling. :wink:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Write your state representative and park department members, but don't hold your breath. I've been trying around here for a long time and it seems that all the available $$s winds up going to bike trails.


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

*Well then, lucky for me that my town has a really nice bike trail already. I don't know what could cost $$, to convert trails already cut through the brush in the park. Has anyone been to a park that has a multi-use trail, where hikers, bikers and horses have to share? What are the rules there? Do people make a stink (ha, ha) about the horse poop on the trails?*


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We have horse trails at our local city lake. The only rules they have are horse camping only allowed in designated areas. No riding through campsites, no horses on the swimming beach, no picketing to trees and you have to take your poop out of the campsite when you leave. Most places you have to remove the poop and just put it in a none human area like spreading around trees or underbrush. I would start with the Department of Natural Resources for your state.


----------

